# lm_sensors and acpi_enforce_resources=lax setting

## Kvetch

I installed lm_sensors-3.20 on my system running vanilla-2.6.34-x64 and after running sensors_detect it picks up IT87 as my hwmon chip driver.  Unfortunately I am getting dinged with the lm_sensors issue

```
FATAL: Error inserting it87 (/lib/modules/2.6.34/kernel/drivers/hwmon/it87.ko): Device or resource busy
```

http://www.lm-sensors.org/wiki/FAQ/Chapter3#Mysensorshavestoppedworkinginkernel2.6.31

It reads as if using the "acpi_enforce_resources=lax" setting is a bad idea so what are my options for not using it?  What do I lose without a hwmon driver and how do I use lm_sensors without it?  I tried commenting out IT87 in my lm_sensors conf but since I don't have anything else in there lm_sensors doesn't start.

Can I still use lm_sensors without having to set "acpi_enforce_resources=lax"?  I haven't run lm_sensors on this motherboard before so I have no idea if passing this setting to the kernel is safe on my machine.

Thanks

----------

## m0p

It's not an lm_sensors issue; lm_sensors just loads the appropriate modules for your hardware and provides a couple of tools to read sensor data.

I tried running with acpi_enforce_resources=lax for a week to get it87 working and most of the time it was fine, but it also made me crash a couple of times (blank screens and fans spinning up to 100%, etc) so I disabled it to be on the safe side. I'm not sure if it's capable of doing any hardware damage (unless it somehow turns the fans off when it crashes, but most CPUs would have a thermal shutdown before anything dies), but I wouldn't chance it.

----------

## Kvetch

m0p, thanks for replying.  

So if you aren't running it87 anymore what did you put in your conf.d/lm_sensors to allow lm_sensors to still function but without it87?  Just coretemp or something?

----------

## m0p

Nothing. I stopped bothering with temp/fan sensors. Can't help there, sorry. I think recent Asus motherboards have a driver that doesn't conflict with ACPI though.

----------

## Apheus

I have an Asus MB where the atk0110 driver works fine, and an EVGA board with exactly the same problem as the OP: Never run older linux versions on it and simply do not know how save it would be with "lax".

Is there any chance that someone writes ACPI compatible drivers for other hw monitoring chips? In the current state, hardware monitoring is only usable on Asus boards.

----------

